# Pigeon Photo Contest



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I love pigeons and pigeon photos, and so I would like to hold a pigeon photo contest.

My brother ZEM and I will "judge" entries and name a 1st, a 2nd and a 3rd place. 

So post your favorite photo, and we will plan on awarding them next Monday (the 9th). 

Have fun!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Sounds like fun! Count me in. 
The forum has a annual photo competition, not sure when it's on!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i will have to try and resize pics,i have had real probs uploading photos any tips???id love to send pic of caramel log as shes really sweet


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

You can resize photos in PhotoImpression or just about any other photo program.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> Sounds like fun! Count me in.
> The forum has a annual photo competition, not sure when it's on!


Count me in too 

Last year the photo competition started the end of June and ran through August (four weeks of entries). Anyone who wants to browse last year's entries - http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/browseimages.php?c=3&userid=8643


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I can't wait to see all of your pics!


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

OK,


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

tuxedobaby said:


> i will have to try and resize pics,i have had real probs uploading photos any tips???id love to send pic of caramel log as shes really sweet


There are many ways. The fastest is to select "compress" in any picture editor, but the quality is poor. What I normally do is open the image in Microsoft Office Picture Manager, select 'edit' then 'resize' and choose the reduction factor. 600x450 pixels works great for this forum, and the quality is good.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Photo contest entry*

Hi, PigeonKid, fun idea!
I'd like to enter this pic of Piper and Noel apparently dancing the Hokey-Cokey, just because it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

This is my newest addition, shes a Limerick Tumbler, doesn't have a name yet I'm afraid


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

ThePigeonKid said:


> You can resize photos in PhotoImpression or just about any other photo program.


tried with photobucket,im gonna try on another computer as my own one is playing up,photobucket wiped all my pics ,inclding ones of my family!


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*Mildred Snuggling*

Here's a shot of Mildred, taking a nap. She loves to make nest in the blanket and hang out with us while we are watching TV.


----------



## Z_E_M (Jan 15, 2009)

tuxedobaby said:


> tried with photobucket,im gonna try on another computer as my own one is playing up,photobucket wiped all my pics ,inclding ones of my family!


Photobucket is annoying nowadays isn't it?


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*Unable to download video*

I have a small video of Mildred that I was able to download into photobucket but can't get it here. 
What am I doing wrong?

http://s724.photobucket.com/albums/ww245/Carolinabird/?action=view&current=2009_0131MILDRED10006.flv


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know, (I'm not experienced with videos) but that video was cute. 

The more photos people post the more excited I get!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

It was really tough picking a favorite photo but I'll have to go with this one. I love the colors and the way they are so cozy side by side!

Jammie and Junior


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

My beauty queen "Mrs. 2007" and her new squab "Scooter".


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

These are sooo cute 

Well I'll have to throw my Hopey and Pidge into the mix too... the inseperable females


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*An Oldie But A Goodie! Happy Dancer Rocks!*

This is a short video and may take a little bit to load .. turn your sound way up! 

Happy Dancer Rocks!

Here he is all grown up:










Terry


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> These are sooo cute
> 
> Well I'll have to throw my *Hopey* and *Pidge* into the mix too... the inseperable females


That is SO funny. I have a pair that's named *Hoppy* and *Pudge*. I am suspecting them to be both female too.


----------



## Aqua (Dec 5, 2008)

Aww! They're all so adorable! The color variations are beautiful, seriously, what sweet, adorable little creatures they are!  

Anyway, I was just about to post some Pidgey pics that I took yesterday (it was more like a photo shoot, hehe), and I saw this thread- so I thought I'd put one here too... 


By Aqua77


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

All of these photos are great!

I'm judging them tomorrow, so if anyone hasn't entered, but has an entry, feel free to post it.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's Snowman and Mama about to mate....


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Z_E_M and I will probably begin judging later in the evening. 

We're in the Eastern Time zone. Last minute entries still have a chance.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

good luck guys


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This was one of my young birds last year. The container she's in was SUPPOSED to be for the pine needles for the birds to build nests with, but SHE decided to lay her eggs in there. Why build a nest when there's one already built?


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

We'll let post and let everyone know when we begin judging.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is one of squabzilla trying to take a bath in the waterer I had setup for the young birds.
He actually almost got stuck in there.
It was so funny LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, you guys are going to have a tough time picking a winner because there are so many great photos.

Ed, I had to laugh at your pic of Squabzilla. I have worried about ours trying to do the same thing.

Aqua, you are a superb photographer!


----------



## Z_E_M (Jan 15, 2009)

ThePigeonKid and I will begin judging now... 

LOL --- We are going to have a hard time with all of those great photos!


----------



## Z_E_M (Jan 15, 2009)

ThePigeonKid and I have decided---

I'm going to announce three honorable mentions in a moment, and TPK will follow with the first, second and third places!!!


----------



## Z_E_M (Jan 15, 2009)

Alright... We award Teresa, Justice543 and TAWhatley with Honorable Mentions for these photos:

Teresa's: 










Justice543's:










TAWhatley's:










Here is our "Honorable Mention" award, created by TPK and I:










Congrats everyone! Good job, all of the photos were great!!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

And 3rd place is "Carolina Bird:"


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

There is a tie for second place, (you guys made it hard  ) :

sasha008's:










Dezirrae's:


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

OK --- Here is first place:

Congrats Aqua!!!










Thank you again everybody for participating! Beautiful pics and pigeons!

For Aqua's winning pic:
I like how the pigeon is sitting with a nice background and you can see both eyes. Excellent!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I knew she'd win.


----------



## Z_E_M (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to thank everyone (again) for participating. 

ThePigeonKid and I had a great time judging the entries, you all have beautiful pigeon pics!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

You both had a really tough job!! 

Thank you - I'm honored for the second place tie with Sasha 

Congratulations Aqua - your photo is just stunning! I love the colors and the contrasting textures... of course your piji's expression just seals the deal 

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners, and thanks to the judges! I like my wing award hehe!


----------

